# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Presidenti i Republikes.

## BlueBaron

_Që nga krijimi i shtetit shqiptar më 28 nëntor 1912, Shqipëria ka provuar disa modele qeverisjeje, përfshirë protektoratin ndërkombëtar, monarkinë, regjimin e partisë  shtet si dhe republikën parlamentare. Gjatë kësaj periudhe funksioni i Presidentit të Republikës dhe i Kryetarit të Shtetit është ushtruar në forma të ndryshme._ 


- Më 1912 u krijua qeveria e parë me Ismail Qemalin në krye, e cila kishte edhe kompetencat e Kryetarit të Shtetit. 
- Më 6 shkurt 1914 Konferenca e Ambasadorëve emëroi Princin Wilhelm Wied si Kryetar të Shtetit shqiptar. 
- Në periudhën shtator 1914  janar 1920 Shqipëria u bë shesh lufte duke ndërruar disa qeveri, ku detyra e Kryetarit të Shtetit u mbulua nga qeveri-regjenca të ndryshme. 
- Më 8 janar 1920 Kongresi i Lushnjës, zgjodhi Këshillin e Lartë prej 4 vetash, i cili do të kryente funksionet e Kryetarit të Shtetit duke rikthyer parlamentarizmin.
- Në vitin 1924 Fan Noli u zgjodh kryetar i qeverisë, duke ushtruar edhe funksionet e Kryetarit të Shtetit. 
- Pas ndryshimeve të shpeshta në qeverisje, më 31 janar 1925 Asambleja Kombëtare miratoi formën republikane të regjimit dhe votoi Ahmet Zogun si President të Republikës.
- Më 1 shtator 1928 Shqipëria u shpall Monarki dhe Ahmet Zogu u shpall Mbret i Shqipëtarëve. 
- Pas pushtimit të Shqipërisë nga Italia në prill 1939 dhe bashkimit të dy vendeve, Viktor Emanueli III u bë Mbret i Shqipërisë. 
- Vitet 1943-44 nën pushtimin gjerman rikthejnë qeverisjet  regjenca. 


Përfundimi i luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe çlirimi i Shqipërisë më 1944 u shoqërua me zgjedhjet e para parlamentare të dhjetorit vitit 1945 dhe me kalimin e funksionit të Kryetarit të Shtetit në organ kolegjial, si Presidium i Kuvendit Popullor. 

Në periudhën 11 janar 1946  12 dhjetor 1990, gjatë të cilës Shqipëria përjetoi diktaturën komuniste, funksionet e Kryetarit të Shtetit u kryen nga:

- Omer Nishani,10 janar 1946 - 1 gusht 1953.

- Haxhi Lleshi,1 gusht 1953 - 22 nëntor 1982.

- Ramiz Alia, 22 nëntor 1982  22 shkurt 1991. 


Më 22 shkurt 1991 u krijua Këshilli Presidencial i drejtuar nga Ramiz Alia, i cili i ushtroi funksionet deri më 30 prill 1991.


Më 30 prill 1991 me zgjedhjen e Presidentit të parë të Republikës parlamentare nga ana e një parlamenti shumëpartiak, krijohet institucioni kushtetues i Presidentit të Republikës. Që nga kjo datë dhe deri më sot Presidentët dhe periudhat e drejtimit të tyre janë si më poshtë:

- 30 prill 1991, parlamenti zgjedh President të Republikës, zotin Ramiz Alia.

- 9 prill 1992, parlamenti zgjedh President të Republikës, zotin Sali Berisha.

- 3 mars 1997, parlamenti rizgjedh President të Republikës, zotin Sali Berisha.

- 24 korrik 1997, parlamenti zgjedh President të Republikës, zotin Rexhep Meidani.

- 24 korrik 2002, parlamenti zgjedh President të Republikës, zotin Alfred Moisiu.

----------


## BlueBaron

Lindi më 1925 në Shkodër. I diplomuar në shkollën e Partisë në Moskë (1954), zoti Alia është një nga figurat më të rëndësishme të Partisë së Punës së Shqipërisë, e cila udhëhoqi Shqipërinë mes viteve 1944  1990. Gjatë kësaj periudhe zoti Alia ka kryer detyra të larta në drejtim të PPSH-së, rrjedhimisht edhe të shtetit shqiptar. 

 Detyrat më të rëndësishme kanë qenë: Sekretar i Parë i KQBRPSH (1949-1955), Minister i Arsimit dhe Kulturës (1955-1958), anëtar i Byrosë Politike dhe Sekretar i KQ PPSH-së për ideologjinë (1961-1985), deputet, Kryetar i Presidiumit të Kuvendit Popullor (1982-1990), Sekretar i Parë i KQ të PPSH-së (1985-1991) dhe kryetar i Këshillit Presidencial (1991). 

 Pas zgjedhjeve të para shumëpartiake në Shqipëri të zhvilluara më 31 mars 1991, parlamenti i ri pluralist i dominuar nga deputetët e PPSH-së, më 30 prill 19991 me propozim të PPSH-së e zgjodhi zotin Ramiz Alia, President të Republikës. Pas zgjedhjeve të parakohshme parlamentare të 22 marsit 1992 ku fitoi koalicioni i opozitës, më 3 prill 1992 zoti Alia dha dorëheqje nga posti i Presidentit.

----------


## BlueBaron

Lindi më 15 tetor 1944 në Tropojë. U diplomua në Universitetin e Tiranës, Fakulteti i Mjekësisë (1967). Pasi përfundoi me sukses studimet e avancuara në Paris (Francë) drejtoi një program kërkimor në Hemodinamikat. Më 1986 u zgjodh anëtar i Komitetit Europian për Kërkime në Shkencat Mjeksore. Gjatë viteve të mësimdhënies në UT (1980-90), zoti Berisha publikoi libra studimor, tekste universitare dhe shumë artikuj shkencor në fushën e kardiologjisë brenda dhe jashtë vendit. Zoti Berisha mban titullin shkencor Profesor Doktor.

Karriera politike e zotit Berisha nisi me lëvizjen studentore të dhjetorit 1990. Më parë ai u bë i njohur me kritikat e tij publike ndaj sistemit të vjeter dhe kërkesën për demokratizim të vendit. Më 1991 zoti Berisha u zgjodh kryetar i Partisë Demokratike, për tu rizgjedhur edhe më 1997 e në vazhdim. Është zgjedhur deputet në Kuvendin e Shqipërisë më 1991, 1992, 1997, 2001. 

Pas fitores në zgjedhje të koalicionit opozitar të drejtuar prej tij, zoti Berisha më 9 prill 1992 u zgjodh President i Republikës, detyrë në të cilën u rizgjodh edhe më 3 shkurt 1997. Dha dorëheqje nga posti i Presidentit një muaj pas humbjes në zgjedhje të PD-së dhe fitores së koalicionit të majtë.

----------


## BlueBaron

Lindi më 17 gusht 1944 në Elbasan. U diplomua në Universitetin e Tiranës (1966), Fakulteti i Shkencave të Natyrës (FSHN), dega fizikë, si dhe përfundoi me sukses studimet pasuniversitare në Universitetin e Kanës (Francë) (1974). Në fushën profesionale zoti Meidani punoi fillimisht si pedagog, si shef katedre dhe më pas si dekan i FSHN (1976-1996). Gjatë kësaj periudhe zoti Meidani botoi një numër të madh studimesh, librash dhe artikujsh brenda e jashtë vendit. Zoti Meidani mban titullin shkencor Profesor, Doktor. 

Karriera politike e zotit Meidani nisi pas viteve 90. Ai ishte kryetar i KQZ-së në zgjedhjet e para shumëpartiake më 1991 dhe anëtar i Këshillit Presidencial (1991). Gjatë viteve 1992-96 u angazhua në shoqërinë civile duke qenë edhe kryetar i bordit të Qendrës Shqiptare për të Drejtat e Njeriut (1994-96). Më 1996 aderoi në Partinë Socialiste duke u zgjedhur Sekretar i Përgjithshëm i saj (1996-1997). 

Në zgjedhjet e parakohshme parlamentare të qershorit 1997 zoti Meidani u zgjodh deputet në Kuvendin e Shqipërisë. Pas zgjedhjeve, të cilat u fituan nga koalicioni i majtë i drejtuar nga Partia Socialiste, më 24 korrik 1997 me propozim të Partise Socialiste, Kuvendi i Shqipërisë e zgjodhi zotin Meidani President të Republikës.

----------


## BlueBaron

Emri: Alfred

Atësia: Spiro

Mbiemri: Moisiu

Datëlindja: 01. 12. 1929

Vendlindja: Shkodër

Gjendja civile: I ve, katër fëmijë, tre vajza një djalë. 


Edukimi dhe kualifikimi.

1941-1945, Studime në gjimnazin e Tiranës.

1946-1948, Shkolla e Inxhinierisë Ushtarake në Petersburg, Rusi.

1952 - 1958, Akademina e Inxhinierisë Ushtarake në Moskë. Lauruar me Medalje të Artë.

1967 -1968, Kursi i Lartë i Shtabit i Përgjithshëm. Akademia e Mbrojtjes në Tiranë.

1995, Kursi për Personalitete të Larta në Kolegjin Ushtarak të NATO-s, Romë  


Karriera profesionale.

1943-1945, Pjesëmarrës në Luftën Antifashiste NÇL.

1948-1949,  Komandant toge në Shkollën e Bashkuar të Oficerëve në Tiranë

1949-1951, Instruktor në Akademinë Ushtarake Skënderbej.

1958-1966, Në Drejtorinë e Xhenios të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes.

1966-1971, Komandant i Brigadës së Uravë të Rënda në Kavajë.

1971-1981, Drejtor i Xhenios dhe i Fortifikimit ne Ministrine e Mbrojtjes.

1981-1982, Zëvendësministër i Mbrojtjes, deri në Tetor 1982.

1982-1984, Komandant i Kompanisë së Xhenjos në Burrel.

1985-1991, Pension.

1991-1992, Ministër i Mbrojtjes së Qeverisë Teknike.

1992-1994, Këshilltar i Ministrit të Mbrojtjes.

1994-1997, Zëvendësministër për Politikën e Mbrojtjes.

1994, President i Shoqatës Shqiptare të Atlantikut.

24.06.2002, President i Republikës së Shqipërisë. 


Aktivitete.

1994, Organizator dhe drejtues i shtatë konferencave ndërkombëtare për Problemet e Paqes dhe të Sigurisë (Shoqata Shqiptare e Atlantikut).

1998-2002, Organizator dhe drejtues i tre konferencave kombëtare për Problemin e Grumbullimit të Armëve.

2002, Organizator dhe drejtues i Konferencës Rajonale për Problemet e Kontrollit të Armatimit dhe Sigurisë Njerëzore.

2002, Propozohet për tu zgjedhur Zv/President i Shoqatave të Atlantikut, organizatë ndërkombëtare ku bëjnë pjesë Shoqatat Kombëtare Atlantike të vendeve antare të NATO-s dhe të vendeve antare të PFP-s.

2002, Zgjedhur anëtar i Komitetit të Patronëve të ATA-së

2001  2002, Prezanton në Bruksel, Zagreb dhe në Bukuresht projektin  Integrimi i 6000 Ushtarakëve në Lirim në Ekonominë e Tregut, përfshirë në axhendën e Paktit të Stabilitetit

Autor i mjaft shkrimeve, artikujve dhe studimeve të botuara në shtypin shqiptar e të huaj, për problemet e artit ushtarak, të politikës së mbrojtjes e të sigurisë rajonale si dhe për zhvillimet në Kosovë.


Tituj shkencore.

1979, Doktor i Shkencave Ushtarake 


Dekorata dhe medalje.

Medalja Shërbime Ushtarake

Urdhëri Ylli i Kuq

Urdhëri i Skënderbeut, Klasi III

Urdhëri Shërbime Ushtarake

Medalja e Çlirimit

Urdhëri i Skënderbeut, Klasi II

Medalja e 10-vjetorit të Ushtrisë

Qytetar Nderi i Bajram Currit 

Qytetar Nderi i Barit (Itali)

Urdhëri i Shën Mikelit (akorduar nga Madhëria e Saj, Mbretëresha Elizabeta II)

Urdhëri i Shën Gjergjit (akorduar nga Madhëria e Saj, Mbretëresha Elizabeta II)


Gjuhët e Huaja. Rusisht, Italisht dhe Anglisht.

----------

